# using x-pel with rhinestones



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

HI,Does the glue on the back of the rhinestones need to melt when I am doing a decal using x-pel material?? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Vickie,
I don't think the glue on the back melts. I think it's the actual x-pel material that melts around the rhinestones. This is what holds the rhinestone in place.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Krystle for your info. I am just hoping that these rhinestones stay on good for my customers. These are the first that I have done. I am doing a baseball with the boy's name in the middle and his number that he wears on his uniform. Thanks,Vicky


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

So, do you still use Hotfix Rhinestones? And if so, are you using the same temperature to press to a shirt, or some other temperature since you mentioned melting the XPEL material and not the glue.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Joseph, I am using the hotfix rhinestones. The instructions that came with my x-pel material says to heat my press to 325-350 degrees with light-medium pressure. Vicky


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

vickycarol said:


> Thanks, Krystle for your info. I am just hoping that these rhinestones stay on good for my customers. These are the first that I have done. I am doing a baseball with the boy's name in the middle and his number that he wears on his uniform. Thanks,Vicky


You shouldn't have a problem with stones falling out. I've done several large decals for cars and windows and only had one stone to come out but it was because I was too aggressive with separating the transfer tape off of the rhinestones.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Krystle,what is the best way to get the baseball off of the backing without stretching it out of shape? Of course the inside is cut out mostly except for the x -pel where the red rhinestones are that represent the stitching on the ball. I am almost afraid to try to take it off. lol. I guess the customer will do that and put it on her vehicle. I have watched some videos on youtube.Thanks, Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Krystle I also wanted to say that I don't have any transfer tape on top of my decal . I took it off after I heat pressed it. Should I put a piece back over it before I give it to the customer? Also I was wondering what to charge for this baseball design? It is 4.25 inches x 4.25 inches. And also I did a ball in white vinyl with the name and number of the boy in black vinyl . This will go on first and then put the rhinestone ball decal over that. It has 68 clear size 16 ss stones and 64 red size 10ss stones. I don't have a clue as to what to charge. I did charge the first lady $10 . Do you think this price is about right? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you will want to peel the decal off the backing and replace before you send to customer.that way you know when customer peels it no stones pop.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with cramps. Definitely peel the decal off the backing and replace with freezer paper before you give it to a customer.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Ya'll. I don't have any freezer paper so could I just use the backing paper that is on outside vinyl? I keep that to put my small pieces of vinyl on to use when I need to cut something small. *Is it hard to get this off without stretching the ball? I am very nervous about that. lol. Vicky*


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Also , what do I do if a stone pops off? Can I just put another one on and heat press the whole thing again? Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

You could try the vinyl backing. I've never tried it so I can't say for sure. The freezer paper is really nice because it keeps everything in place and comes right off. Yes if a stone pops, just repress the whole thing again with the replacement stone.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

I just looked in my cabinet and I do have a big roll of freezer paper I had forgotten about. My husband had bought a roll a few weeks ago when we were putting some meat in the freezer. Yeah!!! Well, I guess I'll give it a try. I sure am nervous about stretching this. What do you tell your customers to spray their decals with when they put them on? I have seen you tube videos where they use alcohol and water mixture and one guy said a few drops of dawn liquid with water. Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have applied without adding anything at all to the glass without a problem. I just tell them to remove the freezer paper and apply it like they would a bumper sticker. The fluid is used to help get everything lined up so it's not crooked. But I don't bother. Bumper stickers are a one shot deal. Same as this.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

What do you mean by a one shot deal, you have to get it right the first time? Well, I peeled one of the baseball decals off and placed it on the freezer paper. It looks pretty good. It doesn't look like a perfect circle like it did but I think when they place it on the car window around the white vinyl ball it will look okay if they will take their time and kind of use the white vinyl ball as a pattern. Did you see my post above as to what to charge? What do you think about me charging $10?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this postHope I'm not too late. By one shot I mean that they have to get it right the first time. No going back once you stick it to the window. Well that's my experience anyway. As far as cost...you are doing a custom rhinestone and vinyl decal. I would have doubled that! Did you figure out what you have invested in the design as far as time and materials?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

when I first started I was supplying my decals in a clear hanging bag.I also put the directions and a 2mm.fine mist spray bottle filled with rapid tack.now i tell them just a *small* spray of windex.As far as resetting and applying a stone to material,yes it can be done.once you fine tune your pressure,temperature and time you should work out the problems.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't know if this is the place to ask this question but since we are on the topic of window decals what, does contor cutting mean. thanks


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Is the freezer paper you are talking about the same as parchment paper? I have never used that before, always just removed the backing then replaced it. Freezer paper seems like a great idea.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

thats just an outling a little bigger then your design.you send it to your cutter to cut around your decal.then weed extra decal material off backing and heat press your transfer tape with the stones on it to the decal material.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry, I already charged the one lady $10 and told the other lady the price is $10. I guess that is too cheap. I have been doing embroidery for about 8 years and I still have a hard time charging enough. I live in an area that is considered very poverty stricken. People just don't either have much or don't want to pay much. lol. Maybe I should tell these ladies that since this is my first time doing this that I gave them a discount and if someone else sees theirs and wants one that it will not be the same price.And tell these 2 ladies not to share the price they got theirs for. Thanks for the help, ya'll, Vicky


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

if in the end you are happy with your profits only you can make the changes you have learned.
That sounds like a chinees fortune cookie.lol.
reminds me of a design I did a long time ago.
Now if the women go to their friends and tell them $10, that would be great if you got a big order for like 50 to 500!
There is a fine line of what people will pay and what they wont pay.But here is a simple sales tip.It is much easier to down in price then to go up.bottom line is...know your bottom line.how much time did you spend creating that design?how much time did it take to cut your template?How much time did it take to cut your decal material?Putting the stones to the templet?lifting the stones with transfer tape?heat pressing to decal?How much did your investment cost?How much did your stones cost?Transfer tape cost,electric cost?If you can try to figure these things out you will have your bottom line.then add your markup for your profit.(how much is all your work worth?)When I first started designing and selling screen printed shirts I use to say ill figure out my total cost and add $50 bucks as profit.I had done alot of estimates with that mentality.some of the people ordered and some didnt.Id say for all the hassle of designing,customer approvals,ect ect it wasnt not worth it.here is a neat video that kinda sums things up.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t124160.html
there are pricing calculators for rhinestone decals at decal world,matt can hook you up for a simple solution.Looks like some kinda excell sheet he has come up with.
the main question is did you enjoy being a stoner?it pretty addicting.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Eric, yes I enjoyed doing the rhinestones. I had already done some on t-shirts for one of the ladies. And I saw the video clip with Matt on the price excel sheet. I would love to have but I just hate to keep spending when I am not making enough to justify it. lol. Glad my hubby doesn't see all that I have bought. lol. No, really he is fantastic. Usually just tells me to buy what ever I am wanting for my " hobbies ". They had a sale on fonts on Decal World a week or so ago, but I don't see it on there now. Guess they took it off. It was 6 set of fonts for $50. I have a birthday this Sunday. I told my husband to tell our son to just get those for me if he asks him what I want. lol. Now, I guess the sale if off. For Christmas our son got me the Roland CutStudio program. I have a Silhouette machine and then I got a chance to buy a used Mighty Press heat press for $175 and the lady had a Roland Camm1 machine that she just throwed in. I have an older laptop with Windows XP and it will work with that. I am loving using it, at least most of the time. I am having a hard time sometimes figuring out how to get it to cut a really big saying. Probably just something I am doing or not doing. Vicky


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I totally understand.I think its great to see you jump into it!


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks Eric!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

KK1924 said:


> Is the freezer paper you are talking about the same as parchment paper? I have never used that before, always just removed the backing then replaced it. Freezer paper seems like a great idea.


Freezer paper and parchment paper are two different things.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

vickycarol said:


> I have a birthday this Sunday.


Happy Birthday Vicky!
CW


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its still there sweety .. here is the link 

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com

I really like MAtt he is a nice guy ... and very helpful. 



vickycarol said:


> Thanks Eric, yes I enjoyed doing the rhinestones. I had already done some on t-shirts for one of the ladies. And I saw the video clip with Matt on the price excel sheet. I would love to have but I just hate to keep spending when I am not making enough to justify it. lol. Glad my hubby doesn't see all that I have bought. lol. No, really he is fantastic. Usually just tells me to buy what ever I am wanting for my " hobbies ". They had a sale on fonts on Decal World a week or so ago, but I don't see it on there now. Guess they took it off. It was 6 set of fonts for $50. I have a birthday this Sunday. I told my husband to tell our son to just get those for me if he asks him what I want. lol. Now, I guess the sale if off. For Christmas our son got me the Roland CutStudio program. I have a Silhouette machine and then I got a chance to buy a used Mighty Press heat press for $175 and the lady had a Roland Camm1 machine that she just throwed in. I have an older laptop with Windows XP and it will work with that. I am loving using it, at least most of the time. I am having a hard time sometimes figuring out how to get it to cut a really big saying. Probably just something I am doing or not doing. Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, Chris, thanks for the birthday wish !! Also, I was wondering if you could tell me how I can use the fonts on the Corel disk? Found one I want use for a saying I am doing on my wall. Just email me if you can. Amanda, thanks for the link. Need to put a bug in my son's ear. lol.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, looks like I'll have to wait about getting the fonts. My son hasn't said anything about my birthday other than " Happy Birthday. lol. I was going to buy them myself but we have been getting lots and lots of rain here in the southeastern part of Missouri and my husband works for a barge building company on the Mississippi River. Well, to make a long story short, they got flooded out this week. And was told that it might be 2 months before they can go back to work. So, I guess I'd better not buy the fonts. Money is going to be tight for a while. My husband can probably get unemployment but it will only be about 1/2 of what he usually makes. So, I can just look at the fonts and wish. Oh, well, that's life. lol.


----------

